# Laptop not booting?



## Denra (Jan 24, 2017)

I got the laptop very recently and it's worked fantastic. It's an ASUS, and although I'm not extremely tech savvy I believe there was an update for Radeon, the graphics card. 
I left to go get something to eat as it updated, when I came back my screen had froze. I held the power button down and restarted it, and now whenever I boot it up it gives me a black screen with everything in white. At the very bottom it says: "CZBaseADValidator : : Validate - application WTU has no version attribute"








Can someone walk me through on how to fix this?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

What's the model of your Asus laptop?


----------

